

Microsoft creative director "doesn't get the drama" over always-on xbox - beryllium
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/5/4185938/adam-orth-speaks-on-required-internet-connection-for-durango-rumors

======
michaelpinto
If the xbox becomes MicrosoftTV that may be a reason why it's always on. And
for what's it's worth do people beat up on Google for not having an offline
version of their search engine?

Frankly it's funny to see Microsoft - THE poster child of the PC revolution* -
really embrace the net and just get flack from a bunch of kids who grew up
never knowing a world without the web!

* The PC revolution was about killing mainframe/clients

~~~
beryllium
"monetizing the platform" is probably the main reason it's always on. Heheh.

~~~
michaelpinto
If you were a Microsoft shareholder is that a bad thing? And I use the word
"were" with confidence knowing that the stock hasn't moved in ten years...

------
drucken
Well, either they are going to have to support their existing offline consoles
indefinitely. so there's nothing to worry about, or are leaving gaping holes
for competition to step in...

Valve must be happy too.

------
NicoJuicy
It's actually kinda easy..

No more xbox for me, after buying the first edition of the 360 and the updated
one with Kinect.

